# look at this etsy shop



## Tabitha (Jan 3, 2009)

This shop has sold over 1400 items in just 2 months.

http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=6388665


----------



## Deda (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice sales, but I see copyright infringement looming in their future.


----------



## NMAriel (Jan 3, 2009)

Why Deda?


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 3, 2009)

The book & it's characters are protected by copyright.

That would be like if you made a lotion scent & called it essence of Hello Kitty. Sanrio would be at your door real quick w/ the threat of a lawsuit.


----------



## NMAriel (Jan 3, 2009)

See, it helps to read the whole page, instead of just looking at the pictures.  Now I know what you're talking about.  Not very smart on their part.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 3, 2009)

I guess I should point out, I did mean to post a link to their shop for negative reasons. It is amazing what people come up with, what can be successful. I don't want this thread to take a negative swing.  It is amazing what one can learn from others acheivemnets as well as mistakes.


----------



## carebear (Jan 3, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I guess I should point out, I did mean to post a link to their shop for negative reasons. It is amazing what people come up with, what can be successful. I don't want this thread to take a negative swing.  It is amazing what one can learn from others acheivemnets as well as mistakes.


did mean or did NOT mean?

Actually I think they are quite smart.  They took a risk and it's paying off.  Lovely packaging too.


----------



## Chay (Jan 3, 2009)

Copyright issues aside. The packaging is very nicely done and the product description is simple and appealing.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 3, 2009)

did NOT!

Thanks carebear, that was a type-O!

They were quite clever...


----------



## Deda (Jan 3, 2009)

Very Clever - I didn't mean to impugn the integrity of their efforts, or products.  I'm all for brilliant marketing ideas, they have that in spades.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 3, 2009)

No  impugn  taken    .


----------

